# Rolled the lathe out of the corner



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

With all this fresh mesquite on hand and having cut some blanks last week I thought I'd try my hand at making a bottle stopper.
With my only previous experience at this being at the 'gathering' last summer I started out with a fair sized chunk having no clue what would pop out once I got started.......

I finally found this buried inside.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks real good, what kind of finish did you use, man that is shiny


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks.

Used Waterlox. Like wipe-on poly.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice and shiny!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice Bob!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Man, that is nice. Never heard of Waterlox, but that's sure a fine testimonial for it. I love the shape and of course anything made from Mesquite rocks !

So glad to see you dusted off that fine lathe of yours, I'm sure this is just the first of many projects to come. Is it like riding a bike ?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Can't say ET..........never having ridden this bike previously..... 

My wife now hounding me to get with Mr. Bill to spend a day to learn how it's really done.

btw, if anyone is interested in an OLD Rockwell lathe I now have one up for sale. It's all GBs fault for letting me go look at that planer over in Deer Park.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow ! Great work ! 
Linda


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LOL...Don't blame me! 8*) How is the new 'toy' running?

That stopper is first class all the way. Very nice form and the finish is perfect. I think you are really _Hook(ed)!!_ A day with Mr. Bill is well worth the time and money. He will save you a lot of frustration and headaches in the long run. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Can't say ET..........never having ridden this bike previously.....
> 
> My wife now hounding me to get with Mr. Bill to spend a day to learn how it's really done.
> 
> btw, if anyone is interested in an OLD Rockwell lathe I now have one up for sale. It's all GBs fault for letting me go look at that planer over in Deer Park.


Well, I'll be darn !
I though you were a long time wood turner from way back!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice.... I do like the finish.... Where did you get the WATERLOX?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Haven't played with any of the new toy...ols yet Jim, but have at least fired up everything except the planer. Have to get me an adapter for my 220 outlet before I can give that a whirl. I'm really anxious to test it out.

edit -- missed your question Lift. Picked up the Waterlox at Rockler.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is nice!!!! I am like the others love the finish.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Hooked I checked out that waterlox at WC yesterday. Do you use the shiny only or the Orginal then the shiny.... I sure want to try someJust want to know your application process... Thanks! Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I used the Original.

A word of advice if you decide to use it. My first use of Waterlox was on a cabinet I made for one of my daughters. A couple months later I was going to use it on another project and to my surprise it was beginning to harden and was unusable. I called Waterlox and spoke to one of their tech folks about it thinking I got an old container--- they are super to work with.......spent a lot of time with me on the phone. The bottom line is when air can get to it you're in trouble harden so you want to replace the used volume with something so the can remains 'full'. The tech guy told me to use marbles. Shore 'nuff......works like a champ. I've had this quart can for over a year now and it's still as fresh as ever. I've actually been using glass 'rocks' my wife had left over from a fishbowl setup so each time I use it I simply drop in a few to keep the liquid at the top.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hooked said:


> I used the Original.
> 
> A word of advice if you decide to use it. My first use of Waterlox was on a cabinet I made for one of my daughters. A couple months later I was going to use it on another project and to my surprise it was beginning to harden and was unusable. I called Waterlox and spoke to one of their tech folks about it thinking I got an old container--- they are super to work with.......spent a lot of time with me on the phone. The bottom line is when air can get to it you're in trouble harden so you want to replace the used volume with something so the can remains 'full'. The tech guy told me to use marbles. Shore 'nuff......works like a champ. I've had this quart can for over a year now and it's still as fresh as ever. I've actually been using glass 'rocks' my wife had left over from a fishbowl setup so each time I use it I simply drop in a few to keep the liquid at the top.


Thanks for the info! I'm gonna pick some up. But do you the orginal formula and then the gloss?? Or do you use gloss only? I read on the can yesterday at WC to use orginal then gloss.Is this how you apply??
Did you pick spme up at Rockler on 59 or was it ordered? I like going to Rockler great bunch. BUt visits for me can be costly...LoL!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry Hooked I missed the top of your post... The Orginal....Guess my wife is right I don't pay attention...........Don't tell her I just agreed with her....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> btw, if anyone is interested in an OLD Rockwell lathe I now have one up for sale. It's all GBs fault for letting me go look at that planer over in Deer Park.


Hey Bob...How about I buy that lathe and just leave it at your place? That would save me the hassle of moving it around after I buy and sell it


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

trodery said:


> Hey Bob...How about I buy that lathe and just leave it at your place? That would save me the hassle of moving it around after I buy and sell it


That is just tooooo funny Terry......:brew::brew:

Lift -- If The Rock doesn't have it in stock I must have bought it at WC when they on 290.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> Hey Bob...How about I buy that lathe and just leave it at your place? That would save me the hassle of moving it around after I buy and sell it


Hilarious !


----------

